# Women you think your husbands are bad?



## oskar (Aug 4, 2016)

If you think you're in a bad marriage because he's abusive, or lazy, or can't hold a job or won't give you sex, think about this poor woman.

Her husband cut off both of her hands because she failed to produce children during their 7 year marriage.

She says HE is the one with the reproductive issues!

Woman's hands hacked off in horrific attack - CNN.com


----------



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow that poor lady!


----------

